# [SOLVED] Bluescreen Error



## gamma789

I have a problem, i try to play RO online, done patched it, and go to login screen
but after i input my ID and password , my laptop hang and bluescreen error
after restarted and go to safe mode, i got a message like this:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.0.6002.2.2.0.768.2
Locale ID:	1057

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	c8
BCP1:	00000000
BCP2:	00000000
BCP3:	00000000
BCP4:	00000000
OS Version:	6_0_6002
Service Pack:	2_0
Product:	768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini080509-03.dmp
C:\Users\DELL\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-55442-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\DELL\AppData\Local\Temp\WER5724.tmp.version.txt

Read our privacy statement:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=50163&clcid=0x0409

can someone help me please?


----------



## gamma789

*Re: Bluescreen Error*

Additional information:
Error Code:
STOP : 0x000000C8 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
IRQL not compatible


----------



## joeten

*Re: Bluescreen Error*

hi and welcome this is what i found on your error 
0x000000C7: TIMER_OR_DPC_INVALID
(Click to consult the online MSDN article.)
A kernel timer or Delayed Procedure Call (DPC) was found somewhere in memory where it is not permitted. This is usually caused by a driver’s failure to cancel the timer or the DPC before freeing the memory in which the timer or DPC resides.
How to Use Driver Verifier to Troubleshoot Windows Drivers {KB 244617} Win 2000, Win XP, Server 2003 
0x000000C8: IRQL_UNEXPECTED_VALUE
0x000000C9: DRIVER_VERIFIER_IOMANAGER_VIOLATION
(Click to consult the online MSDN article.)
As the title says, this signals a warning from one of the driver verifier I/O managers. See especially the article linked above for additional information.
How to Use Driver Verifier to Troubleshoot Windows Drivers {KB 244617} Win 2000, Win XP, Server 2003

it may be your patch has caused an issue with a driver,you need to wait for one of the folks here who are versed in debugging to help you track down the issue


----------



## usasma

*Re: Bluescreen Error*

This is similar to the IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL errors, but may involve a spin lock issue.

I'd start with checking the stuff that I've outlined in this post (can be done while doing the next steps): http://usasma.vox.com/library/post/bsod-troubleshooting-preliminaries.html

Please provide us with the information listed in this post: http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html

That'll help us to isolate the error and give us the info needed to identify the offending driver.

From the Debugging Tools Help file:


Code:


[B]Bug Check 0xC8: IRQL_UNEXPECTED_VALUE[/B]
The IRQL_UNEXPECTED_VALUE bug check has a value of 0x000000C8. This indicates that the processor's IRQL is not what it should be at this time.

[B]Parameters[/B]
The following parameters are displayed on the blue screen.

Parameter Description 
1 The value of the following bit computation:

(Current IRQL << 16) | (Expected IRQL << 8) | UniqueValue 

 
2 Zero, or APC->KernelRoutine  
3 Zero, or APC  
4 Zero, or APC->NormalRoutine  


You can determine "UniqueValue" by computing (Parameter 1 AND 0xFF). If "UniqueValue" is either zero or one, Parameter 2, Parameter 3, and Parameter 4 will equal the indicated APC pointers. Otherwise, these parameters will equal zero.

[B]Cause[/B]
This error is usually caused by a device driver or another lower-level program that changed the IRQL for some period and did not restore the original IRQL at the end of that period. For example, the routine may have acquired a spin lock and failed to release it.


----------



## gamma789

*Re: Bluescreen Error*

Thanks for all of your reply ,
the information that all you need is down here

if i made some mistake or you need more information 
please let me know


----------



## usasma

*Re: Bluescreen Error*

A great tool for viewing BSOD info (only works for 32 bit dumps right now): http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html
The Advanced options allow you to specify the directory that it scans (default is C:\Windows\Minidump). It also highlights the drivers found in the stack text to make it easier on the eyes! :0)

A brief look at the output shows these items that are of concern:
npkcrypt.sys - a KeyCrypt driver, or it's associated with Maple Story (?)
intelppm.sys - an Intel processor driver (usually associated with your motherboard/Chipset drivers)
dxgkrnl.sys - a DirectX driver, usually associated with video driver issues

Please update these drivers from the website of the manufacturer of the hardware/program. If you have difficulties locating them, please post back and we'll see what we can find.

Also, please open up an elevated (run as administrator) Command Prompt. Then type in "sfc.exe /scannow" (without the quotes) and press Enter. Let us know what is says when the scan is finished.

The Performance Report is corrupted, please go to Start and type "perfmon /report" (without the quotes) and press Enter. Once the report is done running, please save it as an .html file, then zip it up and upload it with your next post.


----------



## gamma789

*Re: Bluescreen Error*

Thanks for your reply
here what I done
1.npkcrypt.sys :
i found 2 npkcrypt.sys from RO online files and different size,19kb and 21kb,
i used 19kb and cause BSOD,so i'll try use 21kb now,if still BSOD,i'll let you know
2.intelppm.sys:
I checked with google to find it, but it seems so many choices in google,i'm not sure, so please locate it for me.
3.dxgkrnl.sys:
same at number 2, I using directX10

Report from sfc.exe /scannow:
Verification 100% complete

Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of them
Details are included in CBS.log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log

Perfmon /report is down here and i added it with CBS.log
hope this help >_<


----------



## usasma

*Re: Bluescreen Error*

Please only change one thing at a time while troubleshooting.

What are "RO online files"? I would strongly suggest NOT replacing files - but rather uninstalling the program and then reinstalling with the latest version available from the manufacturer's website. The reason for this is that if there's not an error in that file, a substitution could create more errors within the program itself.


----------



## gamma789

*Re: Bluescreen Error*

RO online files are setup files from the website www.ragnarok.co.id (from Indonesia) but there are many kinds of RO,let's call it private server example:www.desirero.com (from USA) So this private server have a setup files itself and different from the official one.This private server's setup files has npkcrypt.sys too, i have tried to reinstalling the program with setup files from the official website(from Indonesia) , but it stills BSOD and the manufacturer website is not update the npkcrypt.sys yet so i try to replace npkcrypt.sys in the private server files and try to login, and no problem yet.
Of course this isn't safe choice, maybe any other solutions?
intelppm.sys and dxgkrnl.sys not yet updated,too many choices in website ><
need your recommendation.
Thanks


----------



## deleted122510

*Re: Bluescreen Error*

Hello and welcome to TSF, *gamma789*.



HTML:


This was likely caused by the following module: ntkrnlpa.exe
Bugcheck code: 0xC8 (0x0, 0x0, 0x0, 0x0)
Error: IRQL_UNEXPECTED_VALUE
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System

This was likely caused by the following module: ntkrnlpa.exe
Bugcheck code: 0xC8 (0x0, 0x0, 0x0, 0x0)
Error: IRQL_UNEXPECTED_VALUE
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System

This was likely caused by the following module: npkcrypt.sys
Bugcheck code: 0xC8 (0x0, 0x0, 0x0, 0x0)
Error: IRQL_UNEXPECTED_VALUE

This was likely caused by the following module: ntkrnlpa.exe
Bugcheck code: 0xC8 (0x0, 0x0, 0x0, 0x0)
Error: IRQL_UNEXPECTED_VALUE
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System

This was likely caused by the following module: ntkrnlpa.exe
Bugcheck code: 0xC8 (0x0, 0x0, 0x0, 0x0)
Error: IRQL_UNEXPECTED_VALUE
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System

This was likely caused by the following module: ntkrnlpa.exe
Bugcheck code: 0xC8 (0x0, 0x0, 0x0, 0x0)
Error: IRQL_UNEXPECTED_VALUE
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System

This was likely caused by the following module: dxgkrnl.sys
Bugcheck code: 0xC8 (0x0, 0x0, 0x0, 0x0)
Error: IRQL_UNEXPECTED_VALUE
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: DirectX Graphics Kernel

This was likely caused by the following module: dxgkrnl.sys
Bugcheck code: 0xC8 (0x0, 0x0, 0x0, 0x0)
Error: IRQL_UNEXPECTED_VALUE
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: DirectX Graphics Kernel

This was likely caused by the following module: ntkrnlpa.exe
Bugcheck code: 0xC8 (0x0, 0x0, 0x0, 0x0)
Error: IRQL_UNEXPECTED_VALUE
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System

9 crash dumps have been found and analyzed. Note that it's not always possible to state with certainty whether a reported driver is really responsible for crashing your system or that the root cause is in another module. Nonetheless it's suggested you look for updates for the products that these drivers belong to and regularly visit Windows update or enable automatic updates for Windows. In case a piece of malfunctioning hardware is causing trouble, a search with Google on the bug check errors together with the model name and brand of your computer may help you investigate this further.

As we can clearly see from the above, "ntkrnlpa.exe" and "dxgkrnl.sys" are causing the fuss. So, lets dig deeper into "dxgkrnl.sys", since it's most likely the faulty cause since it's actually a driver, while "ntkrnlpa.exe" is actually a system file - so the chances are low it's the actual cause.

"dxgkrnl.sys" = *DirectX Graphics Kernel*

Further analysis tells us . . .

"npkcrypt.sys" is faulty, meaning your Ragnarok game is the main cause - and it's related to your graphics card; "dxgkrnl.sys".

Ragnarok is located here: "C:\Program Files\%username%\RagnarokOnline". Ragnarok Battle Offline, basically - is the issue.

So, you could always try re-installing the Ragnarok Battle Offline game by going to their manufacturer site and getting the latest version - BUT, you must first uninstall it using Revo Uninstaller, which can be found HERE.

I would link you to their site, but I'm unfamiliar with today's video games :upset:.

Try the re-install method and if this doesn't work, we could always try something else.

I'm not that good at debugging and this one of my first times and most of this information has already been exposed, but hopefully I've added something that will be of use, THANK YOU.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Bluescreen Error*

Hi - 

As has been noted, all 9 dumps had the same identical bugcheck and parms - 

*0xc8* (0x0, 0x0, 0x0, 0x0), probable cause - 

(8) = ntkrpamp.exe - NT
(1) = npkcrypt.sys - timestamp = _npkcrypt.sys Tue Jun 21 17:55:44 2005 (42B8B710)_. As usasma mentioned, I too believe this to be a driver from Maple Story.

Here is a thread that I did on Maple Story crashes. The timestamp on this thread's *npkcrypt.sys *driver = _npkcrypt.sys Sun Nov 19 19:40:26 2006 (4560F97A)_ (yours is older) - 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/solved-help-with-weird-problem-325404.html

Also, one dump referred to your Intel Graphics Accelerator driver - be sure to check for updates for this as well.


Code:


igdkmd32.sys Wed Jan 02 08:48:24 2008 (477BC058)

Dbug summary below.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

*dbug summary* 


Code:


[font=lucida console][size=2] 
Built by: 6002.18005.x86fre.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830
Debug session time: Wed Aug  5 07:38:12.567 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:00:24.911
BugCheck C8, {0, 0, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KiInterruptDispatch+15 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6002.18005.x86fre.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830
Debug session time: Wed Aug  5 04:34:52.238 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:49.988
BugCheck C8, {0, 0, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KiInterruptDispatch+15 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6002.18005.x86fre.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830
Debug session time: Tue Aug  4 20:45:26.518 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:01:08.299
BugCheck C8, {0, 0, 0, 0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for npkcrypt.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for npkcrypt.sys
Probably caused by : npkcrypt.sys ( npkcrypt+2e36 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6002.18005.x86fre.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830
Debug session time: Tue Aug  4 19:43:29.558 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:24.308
BugCheck C8, {0, 0, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KiChainedDispatch+15 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6002.18005.x86fre.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830
Debug session time: Tue Aug  4 08:20:27.066 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:03:07.217
BugCheck C8, {0, 0, 0, 0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for igdkmd32.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for igdkmd32.sys
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KiInterruptDispatch+15 )
PROCESS_NAME:  XAudio.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6002.18005.x86fre.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830
Debug session time: Tue Aug  4 06:14:08.909 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:10:16.159
BugCheck C8, {0, 0, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KiInterruptDispatch+15 )
PROCESS_NAME:  App.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6002.18005.x86fre.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830
Debug session time: Sat Jul 25 22:28:39.333 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:36.076
BugCheck C8, {0, 0, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KiInterruptDispatch+15 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6002.18005.x86fre.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830
Debug session time: Sat Jul 25 22:16:26.434 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:42:06.527
BugCheck C8, {0, 0, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KiInterruptDispatch+15 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6002.18005.x86fre.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830
Debug session time: Sat Jul 25 20:33:57.678 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 17:14:09.902
BugCheck C8, {0, 0, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KiInterruptDispatch+15 )
PROCESS_NAME:  OEM02Mon.exe

.[/font][/size]


----------



## gamma789

*Re: Bluescreen Error*

thanks for your reply
I already reinstall and update npkcrypt.sys and it's not BSOD anymore,
but i haven't update dxgkrnl.sys ,so how can i update directx graphic card?
currently i'm using directX 10 
I'll try to uninstall maple afterall i didn't use maple anymore 
and one more , how can i update my driver? i didn't find it in device manager >.<
thx


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Bluescreen Error*



gamma789 said:


> thanks for your reply
> I already reinstall and update npkcrypt.sys and it's not BSOD anymore,
> but i haven't update dxgkrnl.sys ,so how can i update directx graphic card?
> currently i'm using directX 10
> I'll try to uninstall maple afterall i didn't use maple anymore
> and one more , how can i update my driver? i didn't find it in device manager >.<
> thx




Hi - 

BSOD-free is good to hear about.

The DirectX Graphics Kernel dxgkrnl.sys should have an Apr 2009 or June 2009 timestamp on it. Windows Updates will update it for you, whether SP2 is in or not. 

Windows Updates - www.update.microsoft.com

Program Uninstall & not listed ?? 
Use the Windows Installer Cleanup Utility - How do I uninstall Office 2003, Office 2007 or Office 2010 suites if I cannot uninstall it from Control Panel?

The Intel driver is most likely OK. I suggested update thinking Intel graphics + dxgkrnl.sys = BSOD = Intel driver needs update

You can go to Intel Support and let them scan your system and recommend updates - http://downloadcenter.intel.com/#

Thank you for posting back.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

